# Video of Champ and a Butterfly



## Champ (Jun 10, 2006)

Hi all :wavey:

Many of you may have seen my pictures of Champ with the various butterflies on his nose. Some people around the internet had some doubt they were real, so I thought it'd be fun to post a video this time. Here's a video of Champ and a painted lady butterfly (in fact, two...since as you'll see in the video the first one flew away after a few seconds).






Hope you all like it! It just shows how gentle our breed is!


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Champ is such a good boy! Thanks for sharing this video!


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

Wow that is beautiful he looks so peaceful and happy.


----------



## Pixie (Jun 13, 2012)

Great video! Lov champ's face when the butterfly flyes away "where are you going"


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

I've always thought of Champ as one of those special goldens and I'm not surprised by his gentle nature. Woody on the other hand would have been all over that poor little butterfly. I know when I'm out fishing and there is a hatch coming off the water Woody is scarfing down as many as the cute little bugs as he possibly can...

I enjoyed your video and look forward to seeing more.


Pete & Woody


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Awesome video, your Champ is such a beautiful boy and a very special gentle soul.


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

Reminds me of the song, "Dog and the Butterfly" by Heart. Beautiful video!


----------



## rob1 (Sep 21, 2009)

Champ is so amazingly sweet and gentle! 

Lucky tries to eat them.


----------



## T-Joy (Aug 22, 2011)

Wauu what a great video !!! Champ is so tender and gentle nature guy!!! It's so blissful to watch it! 

Thank you for this moment * 

Love & Light 
*


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

I Love Champ, Great video!


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Incredible. The look on his face is so happy.


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

What a sweetheart! Maddie would have eaten it for sure.


----------



## goodog (May 6, 2013)

I saw the image of Champ w the Butterfly on Flickr prior to my joining GRF. You have a great eye and a beautiful boy. Thanks for the video


----------



## swhome247 (Oct 22, 2013)

That was SUPER SWEET. It honestly looked like I was watching a commercial....a happy, peaceful and sweet one! Nice!! What a sweetheart! Wow.


----------

